# Can the PS3 read NTFS hard drives?



## 1967cat (Aug 24, 2008)

I have alot of HiDef video on my computer (20GB+ files). I can only put them on a NTFS format drive. Just trying to watch the files on the big screen.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Unless one of the latest firmware updates has added it in, it can't. 

Your best bet would be to share the HDD and access it that way, I assume that would work.


----------

